# Second Hand Cars, Costa Blanca?



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so um living in Javea and looking to buy a car, all i can get insured on is something small but im struggling to find a cheap hatchback... they are all double what they would be in the UK! Only looking to spend about €1500-2000

Does anyone know anywhere good, maybe that would deliver to Javea?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Second hand cars in Spain are ridiculously expensive. I've seen second hand ones that are nearly as dear as a brand new model! The trouble is that even if you do find a cheaper one, theres usually a reason - always get a professional (gestoria = more money!!!) to check the paperwork and history before you buy, cos cars here can carry debts which will be passed on to the new owner

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so um living in Javea and looking to buy a car, all i can get insured on is something small but im struggling to find a cheap hatchback... they are all double what they would be in the UK! Only looking to spend about €1500-2000
> 
> Does anyone know anywhere good, maybe that would deliver to Javea?
> 
> Thanks


You're in Javea, so have you tried Zig Zag Insurance who are quite competitive


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so um living in Javea and looking to buy a car, all i can get insured on is something small but im struggling to find a cheap hatchback... they are all double what they would be in the UK! Only looking to spend about €1500-2000
> 
> Does anyone know anywhere good, maybe that would deliver to Javea?
> 
> Thanks


Please accept my apologies if you are already aware of this, but quite often you will find a Car offered for sale that 'seems too good to be true' - in many cases by expats who are returning home to the UK. It can often be some months down the line that you find that there is a debt, speeding or parking fines, or outstanding finance or embargos attached to the vehicle - and that as the owner of the vehicle, you are legally responsible for this. There are specialist agencies who can check that a second hand vehicle is free from these kind of things (aswell as that the vehicle has not been stolen, or is legally theirs to sell).


----------

